# Is Cornwall more dog friendly then Devon?



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

I've heard that Cornwall is more dog friendly then Devon eg they are allowed in shops, pubs, on beaches etc. Simply put is this true? What has been your experiences?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Cornwall is very dog friendly, almost all beaches allow dogs and a few pubs!


----------



## pacific (Dec 17, 2007)

*is cornwall dog friendly*

Hi
there is a really useful website with map that shows all the beaches that you can take dogs on and when - www.thecornishcoast.co.uk


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry to disagree Zoe68 but I live in Devon and have had a caravan permanently sited in Cornwall for many years (also have dogs!) and there's very little difference between them. Most beaches, particularly the surfing and family beaches operate a ban from Easter day to 1st October. The less popular beaches are not a problem.
I don't know of a single shop in either where dogs are allowed (except pet shops!) and we always seem to be in the wrong place for dog friendly pubs.
However you could try this link http://www.doggiepubs.org.uk/
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes Cornwall is definitely more friendly than Devon, most resorts have a beach you can take your dog on. The tourist board also do a book listing all dog friendly beaches which you can purchase at tourist offices.


----------

